# Persephone : July 22nd 2013 - May 5th 2015



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My baby, you almost made it two years. I never once imagined you wouldn't be there on the birthday celebration, that you wouldn't be grabbing everything and frustrating me when I'm trying to show the others the presents.

Persephone was born of Caius and Remus, in my home. Her sister was her twin (Athena), only differentiated by their fur type. Maybe that's why, but for the longest time her personality was very quiet and demure. But, that really changed. She bloomed, and soon was very special to me. She was a people person very quickly. I can't express what it meant to me. I feel almost selfish comparing her impact to her family.

She was never ill, never hurt, not much a trouble; always a friend, always ready to groom, always looking for fun. Her damnable immune system just couldn't fight anymore, and I had to lose a piece of my heart too soon.

As I sit looking through pictures of your time spent here, I can't help but smile and remember. http://imgur.com/a/IjuWi I'll be adding more pictures from my camera and cellphone, but for now I want her tribute out there and I want people to love her like I did.

A lyric is sticking with me as I think about waiting in the office for the vet tech to come and take you away from me; "I'd be sad that I never held your hand as you were lowered, but I'd understand that I'd never let it go". I couldn't bear to say goodbye. I cancelled your appointment twice. Even now I'm avoiding the fact that you're gone; when I try to find you slinking into the birdcage, trying to get in my mouth, following me to see if I had anything fun for you. I miss my rattie underfoot.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

... This made me tear up.

Rest in peace, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news. She is very pretty


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's still really hard to know she is gone. I'm reminded every time I look in the cage and it is mostly shades of grey.

Here's some photos I pulled from my phone; I still have to go through my camera. http://imgur.com/a/13bVg


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

So sorry about Persephone


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry darlin; I truly am. I know your pain and loss and i wish you didn't have it. She was a beautiful girl, reminds me of my Matilda only Persephone was a better rex. She's with her Mummy and Popa now, getting into shenanigans. I'm here for you.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

It looks like she lived such a fun and fulfilling life. So sorry she didn't make it to her 2nd birthday.


----------

